
Dow down 530 points - adventured
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^dji
======
pluckytree
Wow, 530 points in a system where a $10 stock going to $1 (-90%) is weighted
the same as a $200 stock going to $191 (-4.5%) — 9 points in each case.

In other news, the Dow is down 3% today. Doesn't sound as much like the end of
the world as 530 points now does it?

~~~
dragonwriter
> In other news, the Dow is down 3% today. Doesn't sound as much like the end
> of the world as 530 points now does it?

A 3% daily drop is a pretty major daily drop in the Dow, so I'd say in the
context of "drop in the Dow", either is quite significant.

